# Betty Swollocks



## lifeson (7 Sep 2007)

This is a first for me, but after todays ride which Ok, was warm, but not that hot, the skin on my scrotum has started to peel  (like sunburn peel - but I am not a naturist )
Am I right this is saddle sore? I thoought that would be more around the inner thigh area? 
My nuts feel a little sore, but more like sat on sore than a rubbed sore - if you know what I mean.
I dont use any creams as I have never experienced or noticed this before


----------



## andy_wrx (7 Sep 2007)

Try rubbing-in Deep Heat ointment, that'll sort it.


----------



## Dayvo (7 Sep 2007)

Sounds more like a trip to the clinic is required. 

Do you shave your scrotum? 
It could be as simple as using the wrong kind of washing powder!


----------



## lifeson (7 Sep 2007)

andy_wrx said:


> Try rubbing-in Deep Heat ointment, that'll sort it.



But what about the head injury i'll receive as I hit the ceiling


----------



## lifeson (7 Sep 2007)

Dayvo said:


> Sounds more like a trip to the clinic is required.
> 
> Do you shave your scrotum?
> It could be as simple as using the wrong kind of washing powder!



No I dont shave there (not a porn star yet 
But it could be washing powder the wife has used some non biological washing powder we bought to clean some goretex clothing


----------



## Cheddar George (7 Sep 2007)

"It could be as simple as using the wrong kind of washing powder!"

I usually wash mine in the shower, i've never even thought of putting them in the washing machine !!!
Do you tumble dry or just hang 'em out on the line ?


----------



## col (7 Sep 2007)




----------



## lifeson (7 Sep 2007)

Cheddar George said:


> "It could be as simple as using the wrong kind of washing powder!"
> 
> I usually wash mine in the shower, i've never even thought of putting them in the washing machine !!!
> Do you tumble dry or just hang 'em out on the line ?




If I did I could iron out all the creases


----------



## stephec (8 Sep 2007)

lifeson said:


> If I did I could iron out all the creases



Don't forget to use the steam setting on the iron though!!


----------



## Elmer Fudd (8 Sep 2007)

stephec said:


> Don't forget to use the steam setting on the iron though!!


Never ever use a steam setting on your gonads, you need to use the wool setting as they are made of a very sensitive material.


----------



## col (8 Sep 2007)

Elmer Fudd said:


> Never ever use a steam setting on your gonads, you need to use the wool setting as they are made of a very sensitive material.





Yeah you dont want shrinkage do you?


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (8 Sep 2007)

I am crying with laughter here


----------



## Cheddar George (8 Sep 2007)

There's nothing like a bunch of blokes talking bo**ocks !!!

Getting back on topic, it doesn't sound like saddle sore to me.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (8 Sep 2007)

sounds like a tough nut to crack that one


----------



## Elmer Fudd (8 Sep 2007)

alecstilleyedye said:


> sounds like a tough nut to crack that one


PMSL !!


----------



## Twenty Inch (11 Sep 2007)

Genitally speaking, I wouldn't take part in such a load of balls, but as the penis mightier than the sword, I decided to.

Seriously though, it sounds like Dhobi's Itch, almost certainly caused by the remains of washing powder in your shorts. It can be cleared up very quickly with a topical antifungicide, but you may want to visit your doc. You may be packing the washing machine too much and not allowing enough water to rinse the clothes properly.


----------



## andy_wrx (11 Sep 2007)

I would be doubtful of anything that someone with a username of *Twenty Inch* had to say about genital issues...


----------



## Twenty Inch (11 Sep 2007)

It's my wheel diameter. Are you feeling insecure?


----------

